# HELP! What cult is this?



## ReformedWretch (Mar 30, 2010)

One of our former girls has gotten wrapped up in something weird. She will only tell me her Church is "The Church of God" and that it is NOT seventh day Adventist (something I guessed). Read this and tell me what you think she's fallen in to....

Questions I asked her-

Here are some questions though, ones that I feel I know the answer to but I want to see what you think/have been taught...

1) Jesus Christ is fully God and fully man-true?

2) Jesus Christ died as a substitute for all of His people who realize they are lost in sin and need to repent and trust in Him in order to be "saved"-true?... 

3) All other religions (ways to god) are false, as the ONLY way a person can "come to God" is through Jesus Christ.- True?

4) Salvation is obtained ONLY through faith in Christ and not in any kind of "work" (things we do). -True?

5) Salvation is being "born again" and will be evidenced by a changed life. God will give you the Holy Spirit so you can live a Christian life, not a sinless one, as no one does that, but also not a life where a person cannot tell you from a non-Christian. -True?

I'll stop there for now 

Here are her answers:

1) Jesus Christ is God (Phllipians 2:5-11)

2) Only way to be saved and repent is through the Passover of the New Covenant ( John 6:53, Matt. 26:26)...we cannot do anything by ourselves, that's why Jesus said through his flesh and blood we will remain in Him and He in us.

3,4) only way to come to God is through the Passover

Romans 1:19-20...God reveals his image through the creation...think about everything that is created....everything that has life has male and female traits...it says God has made His eternal power and divine nature plain to us since the creation of the world...then even when u read the story of Creation, God says "Let US make man in OUR image in OUR likeness"...Us is plural...

Ugh!!!

What is this?!
4) not by a changed life... because to be in the flesh is to be a sinner. Jesus Christ grants salvation at the last day, but He says if we eat His flesh and drink his blood he will raise u up at the last day..


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok, after much discussion and research (she never told me until I figured it out and asked) she's gotten into the Church of God World Mission Society.

I have to find some info on this to try and show her she's not in a good place! Please pray for her, her name is Richelle.


----------



## Andres (Mar 30, 2010)

for her. I hate when the enemy deceives people so blatantly.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 30, 2010)

She's in deep 

We are going to talk more through e-mail. This is she and I a few Christmas's ago







---------- Post added at 02:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 AM ----------

I could cry.....

Yeah I already know all the things said about my church on the internet....but I choose to believe in the Bible rather than the internet because God is going to Judge me...also, Jesus Christ said he would come again and he did as prophesied...my church does not have one wrong teaching...we keep all the Feasts of God, believe in the Trinity (even have a study proving the Trinity), keep the Sabbath day, believe in Elohim God, etc. And most of all, we are the only church that keeps the Passover...I'm sorry, but the Bible says all these things so the logical thing would be to study the word of God, not stop going to church because of what the internet says...

Its ok if u don't believe in Heavenly Mother because u have never heard of Her...but its prophecied that she would not be revealed until the last days, which clearly we are in...maybe it was God's blessing to you that you did not become a Pastor because many Pastors are actually the False prophets Jesus referred to in Matthew 7...they look like they are doing God's work, but they really aren't...for example, Sabbath day...

---------- Post added at 02:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 AM ----------

I asked her if she thought the founder (Korean man) was Jesus, she replied...

Yup! Jesus Christ said he would come again...and he did...he also said he would change his name...it also says 2nd coming Christ would come from the East...which he did (Korea is actually directly east from the Island of Patmos which is where John was when he wrote the book of Revelation) so when he is describing the angel coming from the east with the seal of the living God (as opposed to from heaven, which means this angel in the book of Revelation who has the seal or signature of God is on earth) he was talking about 2nd coming Christ.... 


Dear Lord......

---------- Post added at 02:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 AM ----------

Forgive me, but I just need to share this as it's crushing me. She now tells me this-

God is giving out salvation right now through the Passover, which only my church keeps...all who keep the Passover esablished by God Himself will be saved....also, before Christ Ahnsahnghong ascended back to Heaven, he revealed our Heavenly Mother...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 30, 2010)

I am finding very little Christian refute on this group online. It's odd....

I find a ton of stuff on what they believe, but next to nothing arguing against it. I find tons of Christian arguments against JW's, Mormans, Moonies, etc. but pretty much nothing doing that with the Church of God World Mission Society. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Andres (Mar 30, 2010)

ReformedWretch said:


> I am finding very little Christian refute on this group online. It's odd....
> 
> I find a ton of stuff on what they believe, but next to nothing arguing against it. I find tons of Christian arguments against JW's, Mormans, Moonies, etc. but pretty much nothing doing that with the Church of God World Mission Society. I wonder why that is?


 
Maybe because they are a smaller group? I had never heard anything about them until you shared. Regardless of size though, they are still deceiving people, so it's definitely important. My suggestion would be to try and refute each of her points from scripture one at a time. She makes reference several times that the cult values the bible so perhaps if you show her where the cult's errors lie, it will begin to shed some light to her.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 30, 2010)

Yea, I've got to do all the work (lol) I was hoping some renown reformed scholar would have beaten me to it!


----------



## buggy (Mar 30, 2010)

If she says a lot about the Second Coming of Christ, I would refer her to Matthew 24:26-31:

"Wherefore if they shall say unto you, Behold, he is in the desert; go not forth: behold, he is in the secret chambers; believe it not. For as the lightning cometh out of the east, and shineth even unto the west; so shall also the coming of the Son of man be. For wheresoever the carcase is, there will the eagles be gathered together. Immediately after the tribulation of those days shall the sun be darkened, and the moon shall not give her light, and the stars shall fall from heaven, and the powers of the heavens shall be shaken: And then shall appear the sign of the Son of man in heaven: and then shall all the tribes of the earth mourn, and they shall see the Son of man coming in the clouds of heaven with power and great glory. And he shall send his angels with a great sound of a trumpet, and they shall gather together his elect from the four winds, from one end of heaven to the other." - Matt. 24:26-31 AV.

The Second Coming of Christ is preceded by great signs seen worldwide. It is a visible return which everyone shall see, and one whereby no one expects it. Does her leader whom she claims is Christ fulfills the Scriptural requirement? The Scriptures say that the judgment of the nations begin when Christ returns - why has it not if this person who claims to be Christ has? The Scriptures too say that Jesus is God Himself, so Jesus is without sin, knows everything. Does her leader again, fulfill this scriptural requirement?

My two cents. Other brethren please add some more!


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2010)

This sounds rough. I'll keep Richelle and you in my prayers.

While there may not be any refutations against her church as a whole, look out for their false doctrines and practices. These days cults just seem to mix-and-matche false doctrines of the past, which have been refuted time and time again. Relying on the Passover for salvation, for example, has been refuted before. 1 Corinthians 5:7 calls Jesus the Passover Lamb that was sacrificed for us. John 1:29 calls Christ the Lamb of God, which takes away the sins of the world. The New Testament emphasises that Christ died *once* for *all sin*: Hebrews 10:10, 1 Peter 3:18, Hebrews 9:27-28.

In claiming that the Passover alone is the means by which one is saved, she is, by extention, asserting that Jesus is somehow not sufficient for our sins. I have a feeling that she would defend her position against the aforementioned verses by twisting them to imply that Jesus somehow provided salvation through the Passover rather than through the Cross, but that doesn't solve her problem with Jesus dying once for all sin.

Also, plenty of false Christs and false prophets have been refuted in the past. As LTL said, does this "Christ" of her church fulfill the criteria? Look out for any blatant false prophecies he has made - it only takes one false prophecy to make one a false prophet, and God is never wrong.



Richelle said:


> Yup! Jesus Christ said he would come again...and he did...he also said he would change his name...it also says 2nd coming Christ would come from the East...which he did (Korea is actually directly east from the Island of Patmos which is where John was when he wrote the book of Revelation) so when he is describing the angel coming from the east with the seal of the living God (as opposed to from heaven, which means this angel in the book of Revelation who has the seal or signature of God is on earth) he was talking about 2nd coming Christ....


I'm not very familiar with Revelation (reading through it now, along with my church), so I'm a little lost without Scripture citations. Regardless, this doesn't seem logically sound. I would hope this criteria alone isn't the grounds for which she claims her church's founder is Christ, as it is awfully vague, and sounds like Scripture twisting. The prophecies of Jesus' first coming were very specific - He was to be born in Bethlehem, ride into Jerusalem on a donkey, be crucified for our sins, etc. Taking a statement that Christ will return from the East and applying it to the first Korean who claims to be Jesus does not make sense. What will she do with the next Korean who claims to be Christ returned?

I'd ask her for all the details on how she came to this conclusion. Also, see if you can find any pages on doctrinal positions on her church's website or elsewhere.

I apologise if that sounded a little muddled. I tend to have trouble writing out my thoughts.


----------



## tlharvey7 (Mar 30, 2010)

my brother... you really don't need information from a cult ministry in this situation.
it's rare that a person comes out of a cult based on some information in a booklet or the internet.
God has to do a work here...
this is a spiritual battle. what i would do is to continue what you are doing.
pray, dialogue with her, and use the best counter cult tool available.... the bible IN CONTEXT!
sit down with her and take one claim/one scripture at a time and open His word in context together.
i would get her a copy of Shai Linne's "the atonement" as well. that is a great cd, and the most precious doctrines of grace are laid out in a 
form that sticks in your memory.
we will be praying


----------



## louis_jp (Mar 30, 2010)

Since she insists on going by what's biblical, maybe you should just go through the bible with her on particular doctrines of that church. Ask her for written information about their beliefs. Then pose questions to get her thinking. For example, based on my little 5-minute internet search, it looks like their founder made a couple of false predictions about the second coming. Ask her how that jives with Deut. 18:22. If she's brainwashed (so to speak), then probably the best you can do right now is sow seeds of doubt, until eventually she comes to her senses.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 30, 2010)

I've asked her about the predictions, and asked her if this man was Jesus how he could "die" as the bible clearly shows us that Jesus would never die a "second time". As a result she de-friended me. I'm so bummed now, she was the very first student my wife and I met at the school we used to work for and she was fairly close to me/us. Just like cults do though, they have to turn their backs on anyone who is against their beliefs. 


.....sigh


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Mar 30, 2010)

Adam, I think I may know what cult it is. WATV - World Mission Society Church of God
They believe we need to take of the passover inorder to be saved. 
Ask her about " the mother god". They believe that the wife of Christ in Revelations is a literal women called the mother god.


----------



## Berean (Mar 30, 2010)

Luke 21:27 And then they will see the Son of Man coming in a cloud with power and great glory.



> Yup! Jesus Christ said he would come again...and he did



Matt 24:23 Then if anyone says to you, ‘Look, here is the Christ!’ or ‘There he is!’ do not believe it.


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 30, 2010)

I will be praying. The thing your daughter needs to see is Jesus Christ. So many of these groups are wrapped up in a legalistic approach to God. They need to see God's for who He really is.


----------



## hojun1978 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi, Adam, I know what this cult is. 
This is a cult from South Korea whose name is "안상홍증인회"(ansahnghong's witness) or
"하나님의 교회"(church of god) in korean.
This cult has spread a lot of branches over the world despite of the ridiculous-ity of its "doctrine", 
including confessing ansahnghong's second wife as mother god.
A lot of people were also infected by this cult in our hometown (Yanji/China, where about 200000 Korean Chinese live).
Almost every Korean Christian knows this cult.
I have two relatives fell on this cult, we argued through phone about one and half hour, and proved to be useless.
I am so sad. 
May God's supernatural Grace shine upon them!

P.S. there is a cult counseling mission in Korea, (www.jesus114.net) but this website is in korean,
a Pastor named Jin Yongsik, is in charge of this counseling group, God graciously blessed his mission,
so that every year about 70 people come back to original Christianity, including several people
converting from the above cult.

I think maybe you can contact a PCA Korean Pastor in LA (NAME: Ro Jinjun) email: [email protected] (http://www.gospc.org/intro_pastor.php)
to get some help to find a missioner on this aspect in USA.


----------

